# Video: Something new landing October 29th



## IKMultimedia (Oct 22, 2020)

News here

Speculate and discuss with IK users here


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 22, 2020)

Oh no no not you too IK!
Give us time to recover from spitfire


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 22, 2020)

you want my money again...!?! :emoji_anguished:


----------



## storyteller (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks like a guitar pick at the end... but the trailer didn’t have a guitar in it that I could tell, so... dunno.  I’d assume AmpliTube 5 is around the corner, though.


----------



## CGR (Oct 22, 2020)

A Hoodoo Gurus Guitar Library!?


----------



## ChazC (Oct 22, 2020)

With NI bringing out Guitar Rig 6 I suspect this is the next Amplitube.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2020)

Modo Guitar?


----------



## Dionysis (Oct 22, 2020)

The pick? in the end maybe looks like a latin 5 (V). So it could be Amplitube 5


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 23, 2020)

Great! I am always interested in new ear candy


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 28, 2020)

Well that would be a nice surprise.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 28, 2020)

Let’s hope the upgrade pricing from Amplitube 4 Max to 5 Max doesn’t take the urine.

If it does I think I’m done with IK


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 28, 2020)

A library commissioned by Acadamy-award winner Matt Damon?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2020)

@IKMultimedia 

So I have Amplitube 4 Max and all the amps like Brain May etc....Will I be able to update my GUI to version 5 and still use the all the amps I paid for?

Because I logged in and the upgrade price to Version 5 is


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Because I logged in and the upgrade price to Version 5 is


Yeah - I have 4 Max too and all the packs (except the new Satriani one) and my upgrade price is also $299, which is the same as anyone who bought any IK product over $99.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2020)

Both *existing and new users will enjoy an all-new GUI* featuring an updated ergonomic layout and new level of realism. Also now fully scalable, it can conveniently adapt to any display size including the latest Retina displays.






Please can @IKMultimedia confirm...Thanks


----------



## bosone (Oct 29, 2020)

does this finally support stereo guitar tracks using a SINGLE stereo amp (like guitar rig does since ages)?

or will i need AGAIN to load and tweak TWO separate amp settings for the L and R tracks of my metal rythm guitar?


----------



## berto (Oct 29, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Yeah - I have 4 Max too and all the packs (except the new Satriani one) and my upgrade price is also $299, which is the same as anyone who bought any IK product over $99.


yep it doesn't seem fair. Me too have all Amplitube 4 stuff, plus AXE i/o and almost all T-racks and have to pay as much as someone who has only one product?????


----------



## berto (Oct 29, 2020)

Plus the 299 is the same price as anyone else....this is what i see when i'm not logged in...


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 29, 2020)

My thoughts exactly to everyone who logged in and found out that the upgrade price was exactly the same as the introductory price for everyone else who is a new time buyer. I can't say I'm impressed at all, especially as I am a Total Studio 2 Max owner and a Mixbox owner...I hope IK Multimedia, really take this into consideration for existing users like others and myself as in my opinion it's just not fair especially when compared to the grace period offered by Native Instruments in September for Komplete 13 which was a steal. 

IK have got a lot to learn...This is not meant to sound disrespectful or condescending, as I am a huge fan of IK Multimedia and am absolutely in love with the quality and precision of their products, but this does not impress me at all. Please change this for us IK, who have well invested into your products over the years. We deserve much better than this, and congratulations on the release of Amplitube 5, I cannot wait to get my hands on it, as it's a huge makeover and improvement from Amplitube 4! But please consider what me and others are saying here, at least provide us with a coupon like you did for those of us who purchased Mixbox last month!


----------



## berto (Oct 29, 2020)

i was ready to upgrade even without listening or reading the specs, but like this no thanks...
i am sure a lot of ampli4 max users are thinking the same....


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2020)

Says existing users will get the new gui, so maybe all the amps you have bought etc...will have updates available for them ?

we need @IKMultimedia to confirm


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Says existing users will get the new gui, so maybe all the amps you have bought etc...will have updates available for them ?
> 
> we need @IKMultimedia to confirm


I imagine that probably means that your existing purchases will unlock in the free Custom Shop version.


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think it's still too early. Need to wait to find out what is the upgrade price and all the details. Don't jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 29, 2020)

"Universal upgrade is available to anyone and any previous version of AmpliTube — Restore gear from previous purchases via the Custom Shop.





AmpliTube 5 amp simulation and guitar gear modeling software


Supercharge your guitar tone with new signal chain & routing, new cabinet section with VIR ™ technology, custom IR loader, new gear, and much more.




www.ikmultimedia.com





This sure sounds to me like you can get most of the new features that AmpliTube 5 offers with whatever gear you already own. Probably not some of the new gear cabinets, etc.

It worked that way with SampleTank 4 SE. As soon as I got that, all my existing SampleTank libraries worked in the new version of SampleTank, with the new features and GUI--just not new instruments. I never tried it with the Custom Shop because I got SampleTank SE as part of Total Studio.

Perhaps at some point IK will offer an upgrade from AmpliTube 4 MAX to AmpliTube 5 MAX. But one thing seems certain to me. When Total Studio 3 comes out, you'll get AmpliTube 5 MAX, plus Modo Drum, all the new T-RackS, Syntronik Deluxe, SampleTank 4--everything that was released after Total Studio 2. In fact, with Total Studio MAX, you not only got AmpliTube, you got the Fender Collection 2, SVX2 and the Fulltone Collection.


----------



## berto (Oct 29, 2020)

at the moment it's all very confusing... will wait... pity... i'm itching...


----------



## berto (Oct 29, 2020)

surely they did great with the Bogner... iw wished there was a new AC30 though... the old one has been there for ages....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 29, 2020)

@IKMultimedia Peter, can you chime in and clarify?


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 29, 2020)

I have no idea what _"Universal upgrade is available to anyone and any previous version of AmpliTube"_ means.

It's the most non-specific, ambiguous statement about upgrade structure and pricing for existing software users I've ever seen.

I hope they provide better clarification around what applies to existing users versus what would require existing users to actually pay for an upgrade.


----------



## bosone (Oct 29, 2020)

I think that "_Universal upgrade is available to anyone and any previous version of AmpliTube_" means that if you purchased any gear in the past you will be able to use it with the new amplitube 5.
there is amplitube free with a limited selection of gear, you will simply add what you have purchased.

it was the same with apmlitube 4 - i can use ampitube metal with it even if i have purchased as soon as it was released, i think with amplitube 3.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2020)

From Support,

”Thanks for your patience while we got back to you.

Just like in the previous version, All your AmpliTube 4 gear will unlock in AmpliTube 5.”


----------



## lychee (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm sad to see it's not Modo Guitar, it might be next.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @IKMultimedia
> 
> So I have Amplitube 4 Max and all the amps like Brain May etc....Will I be able to update my GUI to version 5 and still use the all the amps I paid for?
> 
> Because I logged in and the upgrade price to Version 5 is


If you have AmpliTube 4 MAX and the subsequent collections (there are seven that were released since AmpliTube 4 MAX) then you would only need to upgrade to AmpliTube 5 and all your existing gear will work in it without "re-buying" anything.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

berto said:


> Plus the 299 is the same price as anyone else....this is what i see when i'm not logged in...


And no, that's Starting from as I can see in the screen shot. Brand new users pay $/€100 more than that.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> My thoughts exactly to everyone who logged in and found out that the upgrade price was exactly the same as the introductory price for everyone else who is a new time buyer. I can't say I'm impressed at all, especially as I am a Total Studio 2 Max owner and a Mixbox owner...I hope IK Multimedia, really take this into consideration for existing users like others and myself as in my opinion it's just not fair especially when compared to the grace period offered by Native Instruments in September for Komplete 13 which was a steal.
> 
> IK have got a lot to learn...This is not meant to sound disrespectful or condescending, as I am a huge fan of IK Multimedia and am absolutely in love with the quality and precision of their products, but this does not impress me at all. Please change this for us IK, who have well invested into your products over the years. We deserve much better than this, and congratulations on the release of Amplitube 5, I cannot wait to get my hands on it, as it's a huge makeover and improvement from Amplitube 4! But please consider what me and others are saying here, at least provide us with a coupon like you did for those of us who purchased Mixbox last month!


Not true. See above. New users pay $/€100 more than you would. If you already have AmpliTube 4 MAX and the seven collections released since then which are in AmpliTube 5 MAX you'd only need to upgrade to AmpliTube 5 as your existing gear works inside AmpliTube 5.

There is a listing of what gear is included in each version and a comparison chart on the AmpliTube 5 web page. The Specs page also specifies that your existing gear will unlock and work with AmpliTube 5 as well.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

For those who do need to upgrade to AmpliTube 5 MAX, mainly if you don't have the collections released since AT4 MAX, you'd be getting those for $43/each. Not to mention the insane new features, the 143,000 impulse responses and VIR™ technology and tools to utilize that many IRs, and the 129 new gear models to name just a few benefits.

For those upgrading to AmpliTube 5 with the 129 new gear models and 143,000 IRs that would break down to $/€1.16 per new gear model or $/€0.001 per IR (yes, 1/10 of a cent).

You can even chose AmpliTube 5 SE and get all the new features and massive IRs, etc just a little less gear... and remember, your existing gear still runs inside AmpliTube 5 and takes advantage of the new engine, new amazing cabinet tech, and the new features too.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 29, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Not true. See above. New users pay $/€100 more than you would. If you already have AmpliTube 4 MAX and the seven collections released since then which are in AmpliTube 5 MAX you'd only need to upgrade to AmpliTube 5 as your existing gear works inside AmpliTube 5.
> 
> There is a listing of what gear is included in each version and a comparison chart on the AmpliTube 5 web page. The Specs page also specifies that your existing gear will unlock and work with AmpliTube 5 as well.



Thank you for your reply and for making this more clearer, it all makes sense to me now. So am I correct in understanding that if you already have Amplitube 4 Max there is no need to upgrade to Amplitube 5 Max, unless you want the additional artist packs? Are there any extra amp and effect models in Amplitube 5 Max compared to Amplitube 5 in terms of the new amp and effects models that are part of the base product or are they all included in either one? My apologies if the tone of my message came across as negative, it was more frustration on my part as I understood it at the time. I look forward to purchasing Amplitube 5 and thank you for bearing with us all and being patient. It's much appreciated.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> You have been misinformed.


By you, yes. I work for IK. The gear in AmpliTube 4 MAX will open inside AmpliTube 5 and will take advantage of the new version of the cabs and technology.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Fact: Owning Amplitube 4 does not have any effect on pricing for AT5
> 
> See below this is all intro pricing.
> 
> ...


Owning AmpliTube 4 qualifies you for the upgrade pricing (being it is a product worth $/€99.99 or more). If you do not own any IK products the AmpliTube 5 MAX upgrade is $/€399.99 as stated.

Source: Work for IK. Have direct access to the pricing system. Etc.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

And yes you can purchase AmpliTube 5 SE and get full functionality too, this and the gear included with it or any of the available versions of AmpliTube 5 are clearly listed on our web site. I don't see the issue here. If anybody has any further confusion they can A) trust the actual source at IK... and B) PM me if they need any information that might rely specifically on their account, what they already have, etc.

Happy to help, ask or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 29, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Funny how you left out the important information that follows. Are you just trying to disrupt this thread to harm IK or something? Seems fishy to me...
> 
> Here's what you left out:
> 
> ...



I can vouch for this, as I saw this to be true when checking my IK Multimedia account. New users are charged more than existing owners of IK Multimedia, when I checked the regular price for Amplitube 5 Max it is €599 where as the regular price for existing users who want to upgrade is €399. I believe it is...So we are still benifiting to be fair across the range of editions available, but it would probably be better to take advantage of the introductory price that's available at the moment.


----------

